# Starting a new office job and still suffering from LG



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

I have resigned from my last job because I could not contain (or anticipate) my gas. Eventually, my team members started behaving very aggressively towards me and I did not want to go through daily torture, so I resigned.

Now I have about 6 weeks before I start my next job. Both this one and the previous one were office jobs, with colleagues just a couple of feet away. To try to prevent the same ordeal happening again, I have:


changed my diet to a low FODMAP one, which reduced the build up of gas
been doing Kegels to beef up my muscles
joined a gym for a possible synergetic effect
sought a referral to see a specialist and have anorectal manometry and endoanal ultrasound, because I still feel a lot of pressure down there and would like to know more about my condition

However, I am pretty certain I still leak gas every now and then. If I get very stressed while getting up to speed in my new role, it could get worse than it is now, between jobs with less daily stress etc.

I have bought some Neutradol odor eliminators which I plan to put at my desk from the very first day. While I might seem a bit weird for doing so, I don't think their scent is intensive enough to really irk my new colleagues. There's also a decent chance they'll help mask/remove the odor.

My question is: do you have any advice that could help me deal with this condition and make the lives of my soon-to-be colleagues as less miserable as possible? I would really not want to have to resign twice in less than 6 months and also resign to only being able to work remotely. I was thinking of air purifiers, but am not sure those work fast enough. In fact, Neutradols might not work fast enough either


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Do you take Loperamide? It has been found to increase sphincter resting pressure, but might not help if youre C-predominant and already have a hard time evacuating completely.


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

I do not suffer from either C or D. I have no problems evacuating at all.

I do not know enough science about how this pressure relates to LG, but I certainly feel MORE pressured down there than before I had this problem (especially when I sit down, feels like sitting on a bomb), so it seems that, if anything, I should be trying to lower it, rather than raise it?

I am even considering anal plugs (yes, that's how desperate I am, this is absolutely ruining my social life). These are supposed to help with fecal incontinence, but as I only leak gas, I am not sure this would help me much. It might somehow actually make it worse, if the plug spreads things down there.


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

All right, I have researched it a bit, and it does seem like trying to raise it could help. Thanks a lot!!

Any other suggestions, anything that could help mask or quickly remove odor coming from my desk?


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Some people have been helped by internal deodorants like Devrom and Nullo. Hunters use these products to eliminate their human scent so that animals can’t detect them, and Ostomates use them to minimize odor. Personally they have not worked for me, at all. Even so, you might want to give them a try. I saw a YouTube video by a woman with continence issues, and she swore that people could not tell when she had an accident when she was taking them.


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

I tried Devrom already. In my opinion, it changes the smell of gas (and perhaps makes it less noticeable or recognizable), but does not eliminate it. In other words, I would expect people nearby to still get affected by it. I think Devrom is regarded as more efficient than Nullo, so after being disappointed with the former, I never bothered with trying the latter.

I bought a couple of packs of Imodium, which contains the aforementioned Loperamide. I really hope it will do something for me. I also purchased some activated charcoal pills, but am now reading a study which showed no change regarding gas release.

I am currently waiting to see a specialist, but have a feeling it will not be in time before I start the new role.

Another issue of mine is that I lost sense of smell of my own gas, so I have no real way of knowing how well am I doing. If none of the meds help, I'll seriously consider closing things in a mechanical way.

EDIT: this looks interesting: https://www.buzzfeed.com/christinalan/fart-for-me-and-i-will-fart-for-you. I don't think I've seen it mentioned on here.


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Activated charcoal never did anything for me either, but it can't hurt to try. I would think a continence plug would still allow air to escape. I just don't think the seal is tight enough to prevent gas from getting through. They do make flatulence filtering pads but pretty much everyone who has tried them says they're a waste of money. I believe someone here mentioned that the active ingredient in Preparation H also increased sphincter resting pressure. Study abstract here: https://gut.bmj.com/content/48/3/356 I think the OTC concentration might not be strong enough for this effect, though.

Here's hoping the loperamide helps. I work from home nowadays but I know from experience just how nerve wracking it is to start a new job with this problem. It's strange how people behave in different work environments. Some workplaces are full of bullies, gossips and a-holes while in other places the maturity level is higher. The only other advice I can give is focus on your work and be so good at what you do, they can't do without you, smell or no smell. I outlasted the bullies at my current job, got two promotions and now I can fart to my heart's content.


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

Yeah, I've purchased Shreddies and they simply don't work in real-life situations.

Imodium apparently should not be taken for more than 48 hours straight. Did anyone have an issue from taking it regularly?

EDIT: Apparently it's a very safe drug that can be taken long-term.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

From the looks of it all you seem to be primarily focusing on masking the smell. Is there anything your doing in terms to solve this issue of pressure and other underlying problems. That should be your main concern, I know you're awaiting tests and their results and the likes, but if you frequent the discord you'll see many ideas of things you can try that have improved many peoples day to day life. The majority of people have attributed it to some sort of muscle/tendon issue, with stretches and other activities to help improve it. If you're having pressure around the anus and rectum area I believe kegels could be counter productive because an already tight/stressed area does not need more attention and muscle. You should start focusing on relaxing the pelvic floor and anus and all of that good stuff. A relaxed anus does everything by itself and needs no intervention from you in keeping in gas.

I used to focus greatly on kegels and tightening the anus in an attempt to keep in gas, in the end it caused me more problems and tense which was a revolving door of smelling bad. I started doing routine stretches to keep the muscles of the pelvic floor and surrounding areas stretched and loose and its been the best way for me to combat this issue for the past 7 years.

As for ideas off the bat for you since you feel pressure while sitting I'd recommend a pelvic floor cushion which causes your anus to relax into almost a bit of a bowl position relieving lots of tension. If you dont want to buy something so bulky and noticeable i just make something out of a partially rolled up towel and place it almost where my buttcheeks meet my thighs and it creates the bowl position for my pelvic floor relaxing it while at home.



http://imgur.com/6hkGfZx

 <--- Link to a drawing depicting what I stated I do, it really helps with pelvic pressure you just need to learn to relax.

Other than that diet is very important but you seem to have that figured out, as well I make sure to have a bowel movement before going to work to completely clean me out and follow it with a water enema I find it helps keeps the smell away for longer.

Work on your stress and anxiety because being around people with this problem causes us all sorts of anxiety and stress atleast for me personally, and all that comes from it is more problems in terms of smell, so do your best to keep your mind in check.


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

I've been taking Loperamide for 2 weeks and, unfortunately, it has not solved my issue.

I've also tried taping some skin-friendly tape over my anus. I took a 2h+ ride on the public transport to see if I still release odor. Umm, yes, I do.

I bought an essential oil diffuser to put on the desk, but am not sure it will be strong enough. Also, I would still be stuck with embarrassment everywhere else.

I am out of ideas and slowly thinking of dropping out of the role, even though I've just signed the contract and would really like to go to work.

I cannot remember when my mood was lower than right now.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Whatever you do, dont resign from the job. Think of it from a survivability perspective. You need this job to get money to pay your rent, bills etc . If you resign, then you can't pay this and also can't go on holidays or spend money on your hobby etc. Your quality of life will fall even further than it is now.

People will say things or do the sniff when they are around you but you just learn to ignore it. Don't get angry as that is a normal reaction from them to your smell.

At the same time you have your life to live so desensitise yourself and don't get embarrassed, just carry on normally. In my workplace everyone knows I am the stinker but I am past caring. I go in, do my job, attend any meetings and get paid. The money gives me freedom to do many things I wouldn't be able to do if I were to just stay at home and feel bad about myself.


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

I’m sorry that the loperamide and the tablets didn’t help. Do what you have to do for your sanity, but I agree with mantaray, you should try to stay at your job if you can. You’re going to need that money not just for daily living expenses but also any possible medical intervention (Solesta, SNS implant), depending on what your doctor finds. Not all workplaces are going to be terrible. I’ve had aggressive coworkers, but I’ve also worked at places where I was treated with respect and just allowed to do my job and go home. Live your life and keep your eyes on the prize.


----------



## SeakingRelief (Jun 27, 2019)

I too, work in an office. They have made fun of me in the past but have stopped. In america, its against the law to harass pe9at work. They supervisors got involved so thats over.
I have had LG for years. I did get rid if it when I had an over growth of yeast. It took me 2 years to get rid of the yeast, no sugar or fructose and upon getting the bad bacteria under control, there was no more smell.
Over the years I have eaten too much sugar and the smell is back.
At the moment, I try to keep my bowel as clean as possible( through enemas 2x a day). Im also cutting down on the sugary food. Im gluten and dairy free because it bothers my IBS.
The way I originally got rid of my stink was to bombard it with anti fungals, to get rid of the over growth of yeast..it got worst before it got better.


----------

